# Bridal magazine feature or scam?



## Pukka312 (Feb 1, 2013)

So I was contacted by a guy in London claiming wonderful things about featuring my work in an upcoming Brides magazine ad under the topic of Destination Weddings. He went on and on how they've selected 25 photographers from countries where tourists are frequently traveling from the UK. I am supposedly 1 of 3 from Africa, and the only one in Tanzania...

He name dropped magazines like Vogue as part of their corporation, however after this highly flattering conversation started, he brought up the fee to be featured in the magazine. Normally he charges $2000 but apparently he offers 50% off for photogs they've never worked with. I have never been in this situation before but I assumed being featured in a magazine was not something you pay for, unless it was advertising space. Is this really normal or is it just a scam for naive photographers?

I asked them to email me their contact info, but have not received anything so I assume it's more than likely a scam. Am I right?


----------



## sm4him (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm no expert on photography or getting photos published--but YES, sounds like a scam to me. If THEY contact you and want to feature your pictures, THEY should be paying you, not the other way around.  

Whether it's technically a "scam" or not, it seems like a bad idea.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Feb 1, 2013)

Agreed, if they're going to be publishing your work, you should be getting paid, not them.


----------



## Designer (Feb 1, 2013)

Pukka312 said:


> Is this really normal or is it just a scam for naive photographers?
> 
> I asked them to email me their contact info, but have not received anything so I assume it's more than likely a scam. Am I right?



I think your instinct for self-preservation is working just fine!


----------



## Chris R (Feb 1, 2013)

Sounds totally legit. Who in their right mind wouldn't pay some random person off the internet $2,000 to be in a magazine?


----------



## Pukka312 (Feb 1, 2013)

Chris R said:


> Sounds totally legit. Who in their right mind wouldn't pay some random person off the internet $2,000 to be in a magazine?



Well, technically it was a phone call, complete with charming British accent. He ended up calling my husband too (aka my marketing director...whom I had already relayed the conversation to so he was more prepared). My husband told the guy it sounded great and we'd be "happy to send you the check" if he could first wire us 200 pounds first to help with the fees for wiring money. My husband was promptly hung up on


----------



## davisphotos (Feb 1, 2013)

Total scam, I've known a few other photographers that got the same call. Even it if isn't a scam, there would probably be little to no return on investment from being published in this magazine. If they were really such a s****y great magazine, photographers would be flocking to them to advertise at full price, and they wouldn't need to be cold calling you to offer a great 50% off discount.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 1, 2013)

If it sounds too good to be true.. it probably is to good to be true....


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 1, 2013)

Definitely a scam.


----------



## dmunsie (Feb 1, 2013)

*IF it's legit...*.it would depend on circulation numbers. If you have a website ready to go, $1000.00 for a featured spot may not be that bad. But they would have to do a little write up, mention the complete website address, etc, etc.


----------



## Pukka312 (Feb 2, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> *IF it's legit...*.it would depend on circulation numbers. If you have a website ready to go, $1000.00 for a featured spot may not be that bad. But they would have to do a little write up, mention the complete website address, etc, etc.



If I recall, he said it was going to be a special DVD insert in the April issue where it would give details about the company and sample images, and I think he said 70,000 copies would be in circulation. But I still think it was a scam


----------



## CCericola (Feb 2, 2013)

There s no "if" it's a scam

Directories and advertising (false billing)


----------



## Mully (Feb 2, 2013)

Did you look up the magazine to see what they publish?


----------



## Tamgerine (Feb 2, 2013)

Mully said:


> Did you look up the magazine to see what they publish?



Even if the magazine does exist (which it probably does), it isn't likely an actual representative of theirs calling.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't know why they don't teach kids in schools this very simple concept...

"If you wonder if it's a scam... it is."


----------



## ralphh (Feb 2, 2013)

Pukka312 said:


> Chris R said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds totally legit. Who in their right mind wouldn't pay some random person off the internet $2,000 to be in a magazine?
> ...



I have a charming british accent.. Can I have $2000 too please? 

Actually, can i have £2000, as being british I don't have a bank account in dollars...

I hate people that run these kind of scams. I hope they all get embarrassing genital diseases


----------



## CCericola (Feb 2, 2013)

How come nobody falls for my charming American accent?


----------



## SJphoto (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's what I've learned about wedding photographers advertising in big name magazines: don't do it unless you've already established a reputable name for yourself.


----------



## AdrianL (Apr 7, 2014)

Pukka312 said:


> So I was contacted by a guy in London claiming wonderful things about featuring my work in an upcoming Brides magazine ad under the topic of Destination Weddings. He went on and on how they've selected 25 photographers from countries where tourists are frequently traveling from the UK. I am supposedly 1 of 3 from Africa, and the only one in Tanzania...
> 
> He name dropped magazines like Vogue as part of their corporation, however after this highly flattering conversation started, he brought up the fee to be featured in the magazine. Normally he charges $2000 but apparently he offers 50% off for photogs they've never worked with. I have never been in this situation before but I assumed being featured in a magazine was not something you pay for, unless it was advertising space. Is this really normal or is it just a scam for naive photographers?
> 
> I asked them to email me their contact info, but have not received anything so I assume it's more than likely a scam. Am I right?



Received the same call today from British accent guy - today is April 6, 2014, with nearly identical message. He went on and on in his call. When I asked how he picked me out of all the Toronto photographers for his solo choice for magazine in our area, (plus there were only one candidate in other areas), he promptly hung up. Gut reaction, scam.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 7, 2014)

No





AdrianL said:


> Pukka312 said:
> 
> 
> > So I was contacted by a guy in London claiming wonderful things about featuring my work in an upcoming Brides magazine ad under the topic of Destination Weddings. He went on and on how they've selected 25 photographers from countries where tourists are frequently traveling from the UK. I am supposedly 1 of 3 from Africa, and the only one in Tanzania...
> ...



Well in general I'd say anytime someone suggests that you not only work for them but that you should pay them money for the privilege your looking at a scam of one variety or another.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------

